# Capella in the early morning sky



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

This morning - at about 4AM - I opened my eyes and looked out the bedroom window. At perhaps 30 degrees elevation, in the SE sky, there was what looked like a plane. The light was blinking bright red then bright green (very patriotic ). But the light was hardly moving. At one point I thought - heck perhaps that is a UFO and I am one of the only people awake at this hour. (This is a mystic/magical place right ?)

Turns out it was the phenomenon of Capella (the goat star). Actually it is two stars which are brighter/bigger than our sun. So - if you are awake tomorrow (at 4AM) look to the SE (assuming a clear sky). 

Capella (Goat Star) - Alpha Aurigae | Constellation Guide

Capella is 2 golden stars | Brightest Stars | EarthSky


----------

